# Is anyone else having problems accessing the U2U?



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2010)

This is driving me mad.... U2U access is spotty at best, and slow when it does work. Is anyone else having problems, or do I need to be harassing my ISP?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 10, 2010)

I can read them fine, but haven't posted.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2010)

It's working again now - but I've gained a double identity. Eugh! I hate that software!!!!


----------

